# Split view - how remove right-hand side



## Danabw (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a split-view of the forum showing up now that I don't like, tons of wasted space on the right. 

How do I turn this off, go back to a view where I just see the forum posts, not my profile stuff on the right?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2020)

can't say I can be of any help,  I'm usually on my phone but it's that way on my computer also. I see 

 SmokinAl
  Is online maybe he will chime in and help you out 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2020)

I can’t help you, I’m not seeing it. PM 

 bmudd14474
 & he should be able to help you out.
Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 3, 2020)

Ill get this submitted to see if there was a change to this with the upgrade.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 4, 2020)

I have the same issue Brian....


----------



## Danabw (Aug 10, 2020)

Any updated info on this? Thanks! :)


----------

